# phantom tracker



## welsh

we have a phantom tracker fitted on our motorhome and having nothing but trouble with them we did a test on the way home today and put the tracker on and we had no phone call from them, we phone them when we got home at 10 past 4 they told us they would check and phone us back and still waiting for them to phone it is 7 now still haven't heard from them, have anybody got a phantom tracker and have they had problems with phantom this is not the time this have happened we are fed up with them now it is a lot of money to spend on something you don't get any response from them 

thanks Brian


----------



## Annsman

I must admit I have wondered how you know if it's working properly. We used to get phone calls saying it had gone off, a couple of times when we were touring Spain, but haven't heard from them for a while now. 

I have considered ringing them and asking them to "ping" it to see if they can tell me where I am, that way at least I'd know it deffo was able to pin point the van. It's part of the insurance to have it fitted and working, which as far as I know it is. But if the van is ever stolen how would I be able to prove I was keeping my side of the contract?


----------



## DBSS

Phantom works for me. My tracker is that sensitive even when parked in the drive and someone slams a door we get a phone call...just renewed my subscription..!!


----------



## dghr272

Surely the tracker should always be on.... My Phantom is and is triggered by the alarm going off or low or no voltage from the vehicle battery. (I do get phone calls about low voltage) You could test by either letting the vehicle battery output reduce or disconnect the battery completely, make sure you have your radio code before disconnecting.

Terry


----------



## soundman

We recently changed our MH and I removed the Phantom Tracker from our old vehicle before the trade in.
At the point I disconnected the supply I immediately received a call from them to say it had been activated!
I explained that the unit had just been removed and it was going to be installed in the new van in a couple of weeks time.
On delivery of the "new to us" van I suspected that the vehicle may have had a Phantom Tracker fitted at some time because of documentation I found in the vehicle. (The dealer had no idea that there was a tracker in the vehicle)
I phoned Phantom and explained what I had suspected and they asked for the device number which I had from the paperwork I had found and they immediately informed me of the vehicles location.
I found Phantom most helpful and they then gladly registered the Tracker to me at no charge.
I am now able to track my vehicle personally on the net, and also I am able to monitor the vehicle battery voltage and mileage as well.
Thumbs up to Phantom from me!


----------



## erneboy

Works fine for us. Moved in Spain a few weeks ago having forgotten to flick the switch and had the call within a couple of minutes, Alan.


----------



## dghr272

Hi soundman, how did you enable the personal tracking, battery and mileage monitoring ?

Terry


----------



## bigtwin

Ours works fine. 

We regularly test it (both deliberately and accidentally (oops again!)).

Ian


----------



## MyGalSal

*tracker*

We had a Phantom tracker and had problems. To cut a very long story short we ended up asking them to remove it.

Sal


----------



## OttosDad

I have been waiting over a month now for Phantom to send an engineer to sort out why the system keeps resetting itself . If you don't hear the click of the reset, the alarm is fired, and most times I get a call but recently my file is marked ' movement only" .
Steve Cherry is the only name I have there and he is on leave till6 th June. Like you , we pay enough for this service , but I am still in the initial stages of getting used to it as In my opinion I haven't had the experience of it working normally. Apparently the problem is Phantom doesn't know anything about the Fiat Ducatto immobiliser also trying to join in the alarm system settings.
Yes, all to complicated for me, but it just isn't working fully. I get the power levels sat at home and a map to show where I left the motorhome. Hopefully it will be sorted soon.
Chris


----------



## soundman

dghr272 said:


> Hi soundman, how did you enable the personal tracking, battery and mileage monitoring ?
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry
This feature is standard on the Pro Active 3 and is accessed via Phantom's website.
You need to login with your own password initially sent to you from Phantom

Paul


----------



## Darloboy

Phantom works fine for me. 

Recently travelled from Portsmouth to Bilbao return and within minutes of leaving both ports received calls from Phantom enquiring as to the status of the motorhome. As the location of the vehicle had changed without the van iginition being operated that generated the alarm. 

I too wondered was it still working as there is no contact from Phantom nor any indication it is or is not working but never the less was pleased to receive the calls from Phantom.


----------



## divil

Mine was a pain in the bum..phone calls all times of day and night...I took it out!...over rated and expensive...do you really need one!?!?


----------



## Annsman

I think I'd be asking my insurance that question! They don't give us a discount for having it, just won't cover us if we don't!


----------



## welsh

thank you all for you help and comments, phoned phantom again on Monday morning and said they would have a look to see what was going on and phone us back in a few hrs and we are still waiting for that phone call not happy with phantom at the moment as we don't now if the van is covered.

Brian


----------



## deefordog

Brian - ask to speak to Steve Cherry, Phantom's MD. Great bloke IMO and gets things done if he knows there's an issue. (steveatphantomdotukdotnet)


----------



## zedman

don't see the point in having a tracker fitted, doesnt make a difference to the insurance premium and by the time the police do anything about it your van will have had the nuts thrashed off it and stripped of its belongings down a dirt track somewere, who'd want it back anyway. much better to spend the money on alarms and anti theft devices if you ask me !!!


----------



## OttosDad

The tracker is part of the Thatcham 1 alarm system in some cases. Insurance drops by some 5 to 10%, most companies won't look at you if you don't have a Thatcham fitted. I suppose it is another form of stealth tax and a mark of the sort of society we live in where theft is so widespread despite our leaders claims crime has dropped. Well, the practicallities of recording crime is such a work up.


----------



## welsh

hi thank you all for the comments about the phantom tracker, we have now got it sorted at last, they are putting a new upgrade to pro 308 for us on Monday after a lot of phone calls back and fore, but we have to pay £150 instead of £499 and they have decided now that the old one is not working after doing over 80mils with it on, they kept on saying it was signal problems thanks to all

Brian


----------

